# MBBS = 5 years + house job???



## Sonoftheroad

Assalamu 'alaikum,

Hi there everyone. 

I need some information from some Pakistani medical students.

I know that after the 5-year MBBS degree, one needs to do a year-long house job, much like the system was here in the UK before it very recently changed a little.

What I wanted to know was whether the year as a houseman is a requirement to be awarded the MBBS? i.e. If I wanted to leave Pakistan straight after the 5 years in order to find job back here in the UK (equivalent to house job), would that be possible? Because here in the UK, the 5-year course is enough to make you a 'doctor'. Of course you have to do your years as a junior doctor as part of your training, but you can theoretically go someone else as the MBBS has been achieved. What I want to know is - once I have done 5 years of an MBBS in Pakistan, does that make me a doctor, and thus allow you to go elsewhere for a job, or does the degree come only after doing a year more as houseman?

Thanks very much to anyone who may answer this question.

Have a blessed last day or two of Ramadan and a very blessed Eid! #grin


----------



## MedGrunt

Yes, you can leave directly after graduation. Doing house job here is not required if you don't plan on practicing in Pakistan.


----------



## Phoenix007

*After MBBS...?*

Hi,
I have come to read your msg about your going to UK for job after MBBS in Pak. It was 2009 then, and 2001 now. I am currently studying MBBS in Pak.
First I would like ask you whether you have got the job for which you went to UK?
Is it easy to get the job in UK after MBBS in Pak? What's the method?
I should like to work in UK myself (England preferably). Can you give me approximation of the pay of the job after MBBS in Pak, and then after Specializing in UK what would it be? Cuz I have heard that pay is not good here in Pak. Dunno about Uk

Plz do reply...
Regards


----------



## amara.abid

Well to get a job, i believe u guys are talking about getting a residency. Well for you to get a degree from Pakistan and then to get a residency match in UK, u must first pass their licensing exams. My sis graduated from Pakistani med school, and she took USMLE step 1, and is preparing for step 2 and she graduated last year. So u must first study for the exams, pass them, and then apply for residency. Or else ur pakistan degree will be not recognized in UK.


----------



## Phoenix007

*Medical*

Primarily, I meant to get a job there. Residence z secondary.
Ugh. Another exam. Medical z all about tests and xams...#growl


----------



## amara.abid

Phoenix007 said:


> Primarily, I meant to get a job there. Residence z secondary.
> Ugh. Another exam. Medical z all about tests and xams...#growl


well to get a job, and not residency, then its better to get a job in a clinic, or some hospital. It will look good on ur resume when u will be applying for residency. Get as many recommendations as u can.


----------



## mistahsupah

Well after you've gotten your MBBS degree from Pakistan you have to take PLAB-1 and PLAB-2 to work in the UK... After you have cleared PLAB you have to do two year of Foundation (residency)... You get payed in foundation which is around 15-25k/annum... After you've done 2 years of Foundation you can do whatever you want but yea 2 years of Foundation is a requirement... You can do the 1st year of Foundation in Pakistan if you want (one year of House Job is accepted as Foundation 1).... But yea you have to do the 2nd year in the UK...


----------



## Phoenix007

*Medical*

OK.
Do you mind telling more about PLAB-1 and PLAB-2?


----------



## mistahsupah

PLAB-1 is basically just a theory test while PLAB-2 is clinical...


----------



## Phoenix007

*MBBS in UK...*

Hi,
My brother was unable to get admission in Pakistan, so he wanted to do his MBBS in UK, but the universities there are absurdly expensive, are not they? Is it possible for him to do so by any means, like getting a job good enough to supplement his tuition fee?
Do all UK medical universities take entry test?
Please reply...


----------



## Phoenix007

*MBBS in UK...*

Hi,
My brother was unable to get admission in Pakistan, so he wanted to do his MBBS in UK, but the universities there are absurdly expensive, are not they? Is it possible for him to do so by any means, like getting a job good enough to supplement his tuition fee?
Do all UK medical universities take entry test?
Please reply...


----------



## socks4u

How about in the U.S.? after MBBS can you come back to the states and go straight into taking the USMLE parts required for residency? If you do the house job for one year and come back to the states, would that be more beneficial for a foreign applicant?


----------



## ramo91

you could get admission in a cheap medical schools in england, they wont be very good but with part time jobs people do manage. though if he couldnt get in here the UK is far more competitive.

yeah you can take the USMLE and join a residency right after mbbs. house job may be a little beneficial but it isnt required and doesnt matter so much as to waste a yr over if your confident about the states.


----------



## socks4u

Thank you very much for your reply


----------



## faizaiqbal

Anyone know which college or university in london is best for medical.


----------



## Loading...

:woot:

- - - Updated - - -

I think it's four years+ one year house job= 5 years :thumbsup::woot: jaldi jaldi doctor bano 😄:thumbsup:


----------

